# Rhinestone starter kit??looking for a good one



## Kemo3ce (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok me and my wife ventured into vinyl cutting and I was frustrated for about 2 days.. Finally got it right and now I'm confident in my abilities and have funds to jump into rhinestones.. I'm looking for a starter kit, flock and rhinestones since I have a cutter.. I had seen a decent one for around 200 something or a little less.. Id appreciate it if someone had info on where I can jump on to this.. Looking to purchase tomorrow..  thanks guys!


----------



## Tallyplayer (Aug 10, 2010)

I just recently started as well and through a lot of research I decided to go with the rhinestone World. Tons of videos great prices and so far they have been great. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rhinestone World (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello kemo3ce, welcome to the world of rhinestones. Of you have the vinyl cutting down you will be fine. What type of vinyl cutter do you currently have? The flock materials are simple to cut. You may just need another blade. 60 or 65 deg for nice clean cuts. If you have any questions or need any help getting going we have over 750 free tutorial videos on the YouTube channel or you could call anytime as well. Have a wonderful day.

Matt


----------



## Rhinestone World (Jun 17, 2014)

Tallyplayer said:


> I just recently started as well and through a lot of research I decided to go with the rhinestone World. Tons of videos great prices and so far they have been great.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


Thank you Tally. I hope you enjoy the videos and there are making the learning process a little easier. 

Matt


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Check out Seps for some rhinestone starter kits:

Rhinestones Starter Kits , Sticky flock Kits, sticky flock rhinestone starter kits,


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

For a distributor that's been in the business longer than most any one out there with superior personalized service you might try www.rhinestonetemplates.com


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Colman and Company has a kit specifically for you. It's got Hotfix Era software for cutters, sticky flock, a workstation, rhinestones, etc. 

Brush N' Bake Starter Kit - NC | Colman and Company


----------



## Kemo3ce (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys.. I have the expert 24.. I actually bought the cutter to get into the rhinestones but since it came with vinyl and some glitter we've been doing that.. Ok back to what I was going to ask, the seps gold package, are those jewels good? I have read something's about certain lead amount in the rhinestones.. Does anyone know about that? I'm pretty sure you guys would know..


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Kemo3ce said:


> Thanks for the info guys.. I have the expert 24.. I actually bought the cutter to get into the rhinestones but since it came with vinyl and some glitter we've been doing that.. Ok back to what I was going to ask, the seps gold package, are those jewels good? I have read something's about certain lead amount in the rhinestones.. Does anyone know about that? I'm pretty sure you guys would know..


Most vendors will have lead content posted or available upon request. Not all colors and sizes have the same content, FYI.


----------



## sepsgraphics (Jun 8, 2012)

SEPS Graphics,has been in business since 1988, we have a lot of different rhinestone bundles and starter kits and would love to help you with your decision here is a like to our main page on the equipment Rhinestone Equipment | Rhinestone Equipment Packages | Rhinestone Machine | Rhinestone equipment packages | Rhinestone System Packages | Rhinestone Stencil System |Rhinestone Software | Rhinestone Equipment Systems | Rhinestone Design System | Rhines 

We demo the equipment so we understand the problems and questions when you need help.

Cheryl Ray
SEPS Graphics
103 Trade Center Drive
Birmingham, Al 35244
205-444-5554
1-800-886-3331
[email protected]


----------

